# A purist review of SMG II



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

This is EXTREMELY long, but very interesting

Taken from http://www.leo.nutz.de/m3smgopinions.php3



> Webmasters note: This review was compiled from test driving SMG II.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *This is EXTREMELY long, but very interesting
> 
> Taken from http://www.leo.nutz.de/m3smgopinions.php3
> 
> *


Holy verbosity, batman!

In other words, "Mikey Likes."


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Some of the technical reasoning WRT change in states at WOT vs partial throttle and speed of engegement, etc. seem somewhat arbitrary (and admittedly so, although he seems to delve into it more deeply than anyone who has no engineering info should, IMO). But overall, it looks to me like a fair assessment of SMGII as it pertains to someone in the 'average enthusiast' level (many of us here)


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

*SMG vs. Step.*

Very interesting. If you haven't driven the '02 330ci w/ Steptronic, do yourself a favor and try it out. If the automatic doesn't shift when you want it to do so, with some practice use the manual shifter. The latter will do a quicker job than clutch w/ CDV attached. Am I right on this? I also get behind stick cars who start off in first and take forever to accelerate and/or to get their car going in second. Quite a long pause. Also when in a panic they miss a shift and on and on. I have done this myself on occasion with a stck and felt like an idiot at the time. I like the Step compared to the automatic I had on my 528. In closing, I had a ride on the Moroso racetrack in a 360 Modena with the paddle shift. It was smooth and the ride was fairly violent, so I did not critique the driver, but he sure was smooth and very fast. Of course this was $280 K machine or better. Each to his own and have fun.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I've driven a number of step cars and found them nothing but frustrating. The only automatic I've ever driven that I don't find thoroughly frustrating is the S55 AMG. And that's mostly because it has massive torque reserves that sort of make up for it.

Have you ever driven a car with a CDV? I probably am one of the better qualified here to comment on that... Shifting speed was hardly affected at all by removing the CDV. The only place it makes any difference is off the line and in "power-shifting." Off the line, I can launch marginally harder than I could before I removed my CDV. Powershifts grab very slightly more quickly. However, with decent driving technique, a CDV will not affect performance substantially. The CDV impacts driver FEEL, which is a totally different ballpark. If feel impacted performance so much, the E46 would be dog slow.

The key with stick launches is to do them properly. A stick can be incredibly slow off the line if launched wrong. Drive a WRX if you want a truly dramatic example of this. Plenty of people screw up launches, plenty of people also take them easily. Driving very gently in a stick will probably be slower than with a slushbox. Properly driving fast, however...

That said, SMG II is AWESOME for track drivers. IMHO, there's no question on this one. My left leg gets sore if I don't use it, though, so the left pedal is a necessity as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, what an amazing analysis. Good stuff. :thumbup: 

Almost makes me want to "learn" how to drive with SMG. However, I'd like to hear a couple other enthusiasts back this wacko up.  Either that or I need a 10k mile test drive too.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

No thanks on the SMG...

I like to have the control that comes with PARTIAL clutch depression to limit the revs on the engine... I can slow down the car by easing up on the clutch and not even touching the brake.

SMG can't let me do that.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Hercules said:


> *No thanks on the SMG...
> 
> I like to have the control that comes with PARTIAL clutch depression to limit the revs on the engine... I can slow down the car by easing up on the clutch and not even touching the brake.
> 
> SMG can't let me do that. *


Your clutch hates you. :yikes:


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Your clutch hates you. :yikes:  *


It's a love-hate relationship


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

Great review! I personally spend a lot of my extra time on the track (in the Vette, not the 330!) and I would love to have something akin to SMGII in it.

I fully agree that driving is about smoothness and finesse with the inputs - whether they be paddles and throttle or a clutch, shifter, and throttle. Rowing the gears and depressing the clutch is not something I consider mandatory to my experience, although I feel more empowered as a driver having learned how to heel and toe and row smoothly up and down the gears.

Given the chance, I would switch to something like SMGII without hesitation, given what I've read so far. The best thing for me would be the additional "cycles" it frees up for me to use to concentrate on other tasks. Like that 140 MPH down to 45 MPH downshift and threshold brake into turn one at VIR.

Thank you for posting your review - excellent reading and we all appreciate the input, even those of us who don't agree with it.

(BTW, I would never use the clutch to pull revs off the engine - thats what the brake is for, and replacing brake pads is a whole helluva lot cheaper than replacing your clutch  )


----------



## rcc (Jul 21, 2002)

Wow. Great review. What's fascinating to me is the huge difference between the BMW SMG-II and the Ferrari equivalent.

I had the good fortune of driving a friend's F355 with the paddle shifters up and down a twisty mountain road. It was amazing and completely unlike the SMG-II experience. Shifting was perfectly smooth under both light and hard acceleration. I could downshift under braking without upsetting the chassis (I've never really learned to heel-and-toe -- small feet so being able to trail-brake was fun) and puttering around town in automatic mode was as smooth as any automatic I've ever driven.

I think the good/bad news with the Ferrari version is that you really don't need much skill to smoothly manage the engine. I didn't try anything blatantly stupid but if you shift anywhere near the normal rpm's, the thing shifts smooth as silk, no throttle lifting required.

If I could get that system on a car I could afford , I'd do it in an instant. While I think that in some ways I wouldn't be quite as "involved" in the driving, the system would let me drive the car so much better than I can drive a manual right now that it would be worth it. Not to mention the convenience in stop-and-go traffic.

But it sounds like BMW has got a ways to go before it gets to that point.

Less temptation to line up for an M3 I guess  ...

-- Ray


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *Wow, what an amazing analysis. Good stuff. :thumbup:
> 
> Almost makes me want to "learn" how to drive with SMG. However, I'd like to hear a couple other enthusiasts back this wacko up.  Either that or I need a 10k mile test drive too. *


OK, goes. For background, I have never owned a car that had an automatic. I have never owned a car that was not performance oriented. I DO know how to double clutch and heel & toe. I have done driving schools from 125cc shifter karts to rally driving to Skip Barber in Formula Fords. And I own an '02 M3 SMG with over 5000 miles on it. I have put over 400,000 miles on manual transmission cars.

The long artilce is pretty much right one. SMG is not a manual and it is not an automatic. But like a maunal you have to learn how to drive it. I normally drive in S5 (actually I ONLY drive it in S5  ). WIth some practice you can make perfectly smooth shifts in S5 at any load/throttle opening/RPM. If you just pull the paddle, some shifts are not as smooth as an EXPERIENCED driver can do a manual transmission. Just as this author says, you need to learn the subtleties of this transmission.

When I first drove if (with much trepidation as I was picking it up) I liked it. The more I drive it, the more I appreciate it. The factor of accelerating for a lane change is spot on. It is great to be able to tap the downshift paddle twice at cruise to do a perfect 6 - 4 downshift as you nail the load pedal and flat out accelerate. All while looking, steering, and signaling.

Even as long as that article is, it still doesn't fully convey the long term experience of SMG.

As for the post that they would not get it because they can control RPM by slippign the clutch, WHY? The only reason to do that is if you screw up your rev matching. And SMG doesn't screw it up. But anyway, if you just lift off the gas and coast, then downshift at low RPM with throttle closed, guess what? SMG will slip the clutch for a smooth deceleration, for every gear except 1 and 2. Why? I have no idea, but 3 - 2 downshifts and very slight or closed throttle always seem to cause a sharp deceleration, unless you feather the throttle as in article. Again, you just have to learn how to drive this transmission.

Bottom line, I love it and would not go back. If I had only one car, it would be SMG.

BTW one thing many people who have ot spent time with it seem to decide they are going to do is to use an A mode in traffic. There is no reason to. The reason an automatic is nice in trafic is no cltuch pedal. Since the SMG has no clutch pedal, and shifts just take a flick of the fingers, I find S5 works just as well in heavy traffic.


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

*SMG vs. Step vs. Stick*

After all the pontification on subject I am sold on the SMG w/o even driving a car equipped with same. For street use, I am happy with the Step in traffic. You do lose power from slippage. How a guy can hold a license in the fine State of Maryland with an M3/SMG is beyond me. May be he is a trooper or local/county officer who can get away with it. Have fun, don't get hurt.


----------



## tompat (Dec 26, 2004)

Hi Andrew,

thanks for your very thoughtful and elaborate write-up !
I just got my new M3 SMG and fully share your observations, exspecially the surprise that the shift-time is not at all as fast as I expected, epecially at relaxed engine speeds...
However, afte a few weeks of getting used to, I must say I much better understand the system now and it really DOES have all the qualities, which I was hoping for..

Re. your opinion on the advantages of "lifting-off" slightly especially when accelerating harder, I have not really tested it enough to have a conclusion.. Just a question on the timing..WHEN do you actually lift-off..Is it a fraction of a moment AFTER selecting the next higher gear on the selector..? Some people from my BMW dealer tell me, that staying on the throttle results in a more "robust" upshift (eventhough probbly not as smooth..).

Thanks for your insights !

Cheers,

Thomas 
(Singapore)


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

- A precise and positive shifter adds to the driving experience; a rubbery shifter detracts from it.

- A progressive clutch w/ clear engagement point adds to the driving experience; a vague clutch detracts from it.

As good and comprehensive as the review is, if you agree with the above two statements, you probably would not agree with the author's conclusion.

He specifically stated...


> But I do not derive any particular sense of pleasure from pushing a clutch pedal, and I'm not sure ANY purist really does either. A clutch pedal is simply an interface between the driver and the system. I also don't find the act of pulling or pushing a lever through 8 inches of travel particularly fulfilling either. ...


I disagree, and I'm sure there are many others who are with me. Even when I test the shifter in a stationary car inside a showroom, a good shifter makes me think "this feels good." According to his opinion I should seek psychotherapy. 

I believe this guy is more of a track purist, which I can't afford to be both time and money-wise.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

tompat said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> thanks for your very thoughtful and elaborate write-up !
> I just got my new M3 SMG and fully share your observations, exspecially the surprise that the shift-time is not at all as fast as I expected, epecially at relaxed engine speeds...
> ...


Man, how much does the Singapore government let you have one of those for !! When I lived there the tax and CoE were crazy.


----------



## tompat (Dec 26, 2004)

330soon said:


> Man, how much does the Singapore government let you have one of those for !! When I lived there the tax and CoE were crazy.


Hi,

Well, it's certainly kind of crazy..overall, you pay about double as what the car would cost example in Germny (COE's are now about SGD 20.000) .. however, I don't regret it at all... With this car, even a trip down "Orchard Road" is an outstanding experience... How long did you live here..?
singapore has probbly the highet car prices in the world..but overall, it's a great place to live...


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Jspeed said:


> - A precise and positive shifter adds to the driving experience; a rubbery shifter detracts from it.
> 
> - A progressive clutch w/ clear engagement point adds to the driving experience; a vague clutch detracts from it.
> 
> As good and comprehensive as the review is, if you agree with the above two statements, you probably would not agree with the author's conclusion.


That's an interesting perspective, and I generally agree with you. But if I may summarize his point in my own words:

"I will choose the mechanism that allows me the greatest degree of control over the vehicle, regardless of the motions which I must make to operate it. Maximizing control is the ultimate goal."



Jspeed said:


> Even when I test the shifter in a stationary car inside a showroom, a good shifter makes me think "this feels good."


I'm totally with you there. But this review has made me think about how I define driving. I've been a diehard 3 pedaler forever, but he's made some solid points you have to consider.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Yeh yeh great review, the guy left out one point unless I missed it in that rambling review, for me anyways shifting a manual transmission is FUN!

You want linear acceleration, wait ten years when the internal combustion engine is history and the electric or hybrid is the engine of choice, and with the gearing possible in that type of engine it will be the ultimate stump puller with true linear acceleration. Will it be fun to drive the car, for me I would make a guess and say not really.

The manual transmission equipped car is on the way out… so I will buy one while I still can.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Given this dudes long driving history "THE FINAL ANALYSIS" should have been short and sweet...

"As I've aged I have become soft and lazy, not that there is anything wrong with that, and the SMG II is the closet thing I've found to manually shifting car that fits in with my older lifestyle."


----------

